# Paslode fuel cell adapter



## juneu123 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a Paslode fuel cell adapter in the UK or anywhere in the US that will ship one out, I bought my Paslode in the US. Please help, many thanks Phil


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

just check the paslode website, it will list suppliers


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This comes up fairly often on this site. Check prior posts for answers offered previously.


----------

